# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Hemitaurichthys Polylepis

## Carlos Basaloco

*Família:* Chactodontidae
*Alimentação:* crustáceos, mysid, artemia, granulado. Alimentar 3X ao dia.
*Tamanho máximo em adulto:* 18 cm
*Aquário recomendado (mínimo):* 100 US Gal. (379 L)
*Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil):* 3
*Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):* 3
*Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado):* 2
*Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo):* 2


Tenho um casal de Hemitaurichthys Polylepis e estou completamente fascinado com os peixes. Até a data nunca tive problemas em relação a bicarem corais. Estes peixes aceitam com alguma facilidade qualquer tipo de alimento.

abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Fabolosos, mais uma prova de que os anjos e borboletas não são muito piores para os sps que os cirurgiões.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Excelente escolha para o teu sistema Carlos. São dos meus peixes favoritos. Têm uma beleza fora do vulgar, são relativamente fáceis de se manter e como habitualmente não se escondem dão uma vida tremenda ao aquário.

Tive tanta pena quando o meu morreu. 

Fizeste muito bem em comprar esse casal. Pessoalmente e pelo que tenho lido, é melhor manter estes peixes em grupo, casal ou trio.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Em tempos estive para colocar 2 Hemitaurichthys zoster. Achas que vai haver problemas de compatebilidade com os que la tenho?

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Deixa ver se encontro um artigo,  que li há algum tempo, sobre a compatibilidade de peixes-borboleta no mesmo aquário.

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas Carlos.

Bonitos peixes, como identificas o macho e a fêmea?

Cumps.
Sousa

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Filipe Pacheco	
> Re: Hemitaurichthys Polylepis
> Fabolosos, mais uma prova de que os anjos e borboletas não são muito piores para os sps que os cirurgiões.


Filipe não prova nada . Não podemos generalizar . Os H. Polylepis são borboletas que comem na coluna de água , são essencialmente planctivoros e não comem pólipos tal com os Forciper ou os Chelmon ( estes ultimos preferem pequenos crustáceos escondidos nas fendas da rocha viva . Nos cirurgiões os únicos que podem bicar corais e sobretudo LPS e Tridacnas são os Hepatus e geralmente apenas quando crescem. Nos anjos o comportamento é variado e tudo depende da espécie e até do indivíduo e da habituação à comida fornecida que se for variada e frequente diminui a probabilidade de bicarem os corais .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Os Heniochus diphreutes também são considerados Reefsafe por serem planctívoros , no entanto , não sei porquê raramente saõ encontrados à venda mas sim os Heniochus acuminatus com os quais se confundem facilmente. Os "borboletas de bico" são evidentemente perigosos para as anémonas ( por isso são utilizados para controlar Aiptasias, embora alguns indivíduos não lhes liguem nenhuma) e para as tridacnas sobretudo se estas forem pequenas. 
Os borboletas de profundidade do complexo Chetodon tinkeri e burgessi e os da família Prognathodes também foram mantidos em alguns aquários de recife sem chatear os corais SPS . A desvantagem no caso dos tinkeri é que são muito caros mas também são resistentes. Quando estamos a falar de Reefsafe estamos a pensar em SPS porque se falarmos de LPS, Zoanthus, tridacnas pequenas e anémonas ( não carpetes porque aí o problema inverte-se LOL ) é melhor esquecer os borboletas e os anjos.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Em tempos estive para colocar 2 Hemitaurichthys zoster. Achas que vai haver problemas de compatebilidade com os que la tenho?
> 
> abraço


Penso que pode haver problemas.

Podes ler aqui

Reef Safe Butterflyfishes? - Reefs Magazine





> They are generally peaceful towards all other fish, with the possible exception of smaller butterflyfishes or angelfishes. *H. polylepis and H. zoster may fight if placed together in a smaller aquarium.*

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ainda bem!!lol!! É da maneira que está garantido a entrada dos Genicanthus. A dúvida agora é se opto pelo Bellus ou Lamarck!!

abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Um cirurgião que tem uma alimentação muito variada, incluindo corais é o Acanthurus monroviae, já agora também se encontra facilmente em águas salobras; basicamente eles apenas bicam os corais quando lhes apetece, como disse alimentam-se de quase tudo. Em relação aos Prognathodes, mais propriamente os marcellae não posso garantir que realmente não biquem sps, até porque apesar da profundidade eles existem em zonas com corais. Claro que isto são apenas dois exemplos de duas espécies que conheço bem. A realidade é que eles vivem no dia a dia com corais, agora se vão bicar em cativeiro, isso já é relativo...mas vale a pena o risco sem dúvida alguma  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Tive tanta pena quando o meu morreu.


Boas Ricardo,

Sabes qual foi a causa da morte?

Estou naquela fase de, por não ter aquário montado, perder-me no mundo de hipóteses para o novo sistema.

Uma dessas hipóteses que ganha corpo é construir a coisa a pensar em fazer dum casal destes magníficos peixes o eixo estético do aquário.

A culpa foi dum certo artigo do H2O...  :SbSourire2: 

Já agora... Como se sabe se um par deles é um casal e não dois individuos do mesmo sexo?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Sabes qual foi a causa da morte?


Não. Estava a comer bem, era o rei do aquário, destemido, quando punha comida era o primeiro a atacar o "prato", não tinha sinais visíveis de doença. Na altura, como não percebi o porquê fiquei tão frustrado que estive para aí 6 meses sem colocar mais nenhum peixe. 

Se fosse hoje tinha feito um género de "autopsia", abria-lhe as entranhas só para ver o que lá se passava. É uma das coisas que penso fazer, para tentar compreender melhor o porquê de alguns peixes morrerem.




> Como se sabe se um par deles é um casal e não dois individuos do mesmo sexo?


Não sei. Foi uma das coisas que procurei informação, quando estava a escrever aquele pequeno artigo. Quase de certeza que serão hermafroditas. 

Sabe-se que algumas espécies de butterfly-fish formam casal em Juvenil, diferenciando-se em macho/fêmea e ainda alguns até ficam fiéis ao mesmo parceiro para toda a vida. 
Alguns estudos demonstraram que nessa altura - a de juvenil - nenhum dos peixes que forma o casal tem um "órgão" sexual diferenciado. Portanto aparentemente, são estímulos externos que condicionam a diferenciação sexual, corroborando a hipótese que a maior parte dos butterfly são hermafroditas (à semelhança da maior parte dos peixes marinhos).

Os polylepis, até porque vivem em "cardume", de certeza que não terão diferenças sexo acentuadas. Provavelmente são "assexuados" até uma certa idade, tamanho ou altura de repdrodução. Outra hipótese é serem todos machos (ou fêmeas), os chamados Hermafroditas  protrândricos (machos podem mudar de sexo tornando-se fêmeas) ou protogínico (fêmeas podem mudar de sexo tornando-se machos).

Na prática, acho que se pode juntar 2 ou 3 polylepis à vontade, mesmo que de origens diferentes. Claro que o melhor seria juntar os 3 da mesma origem.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado Ricardo!

Resta saber se será possível arranjá-los por cá a preços que não sejam proibitivos.

De qualquer modo tenho tempo.

Nunca introduzi um peixe num sistema sem que este tenha no mínimo 5 meses de maturação. Neste caso tenho que levar bem mais tempo dada a sensibilidade da espécie.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Na minha opinião o preço não é proibitivo, dependendo do tamanho arranja-se entre 50-80€/cada.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Na minha opinião o preço não é proibitivo, dependendo do tamanho arranja-se entre 50-80€/cada.


E pode ser que comprando um par, façam um descontozito.    :yb663: 

E que companhia deverão ter num sistema de 400 litros?

Estou a pensar num A. leucosternum (será muito agitado?) e num cardumezito de Pseudanthias squamipinnis (para aí 5).

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A. Leucosternon... Muito agitado? Náá!
Estes peixes são completamente destemidos. O Basaloco que tem os dele há mais tempo, pode contar-te. Não se escondem, não stressam, vêm comer à mão facilmente. Na minha opinião, é mais difícil manter um leucosternon e umas squamipinnis do que manter dois polylepis.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
Os Polylepis foram os primeiros borboletas que tive,5 em conjunto com um casal de semilarvatus e não tive dificuldades com eles...nesse aquário só tinha Montiporas, nunca tocaram; o pior foi um Bird wrasse enorme que  embatia com o bico nos outros peixes...
 Resumindo, peixes lindos, vivos, gostam de passear na zona visivel, como sempre, cuidado com as companhias... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Viva
> Os Polylepis foram os primeiros borboletas que tive,5 em conjunto com um casal de semilarvatus e não tive dificuldades com eles...nesse aquário só tinha Montiporas, nunca tocaram; o pior foi um Bird wrasse enorme que  embatia com o bico nos outros peixes...
>  Resumindo, peixes lindos, vivos, gostam de passear na zona visivel, como sempre, cuidado com as companhias...


Obrigado!

E ainda estão vivos? E quanto aos semilarvatus? Conseguiste mantê-los durante quanto tempo?

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Mantive tudo em harmonia (aq de 2000L) enquanto dei comida variada e em quantidade...as algas começaram a ser um problema...houve a sugestão de que diminuísse a alimentação para um terço, que não havia problema...mas não foi bem assim, o bird wrasse, que não fazia mal a ninguém, passou a embater contra os borboletas e dizimou-os, sem eu perceber inicialmente que era ele...
 Os borboletas nunca deram problemas entre eles,os semilarvatus e os Polylepis,já outros foram uma péssima aquisição, durando muito pouco(nenhuma espécie denominada de frágil). Isto já tem uns anos (4 talvez!) e ...leva-me a ter hoje uma posição bem reservada quanto à sua presença em todo e qualquer aquário...tem que ser avaliada a situação caso a caso, e com muita calma e bom senso :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Viva
>  Mantive tudo em harmonia (aq de 2000L) enquanto dei comida variada e em quantidade...as algas começaram a ser um problema...houve a sugestão de que diminuísse a alimentação para um terço, que não havia problema...mas não foi bem assim, o bird wrasse, que não fazia mal a ninguém, passou a embater contra os borboletas e dizimou-os, sem eu perceber inicialmente que era ele...
>  Os borboletas nunca deram problemas entre eles,os semilarvatus e os Polylepis,já outros foram uma péssima aquisição, durando muito pouco(nenhuma espécie denominada de frágil). Isto já tem uns anos (4 talvez!) e ...leva-me a ter hoje uma posição bem reservada quanto à sua presença em todo e qualquer aquário...tem que ser avaliada a situação caso a caso, e com muita calma e bom senso


Obrigado!

No meu caso particular apenas penso em ter por lá do mesmo tamanho um peixe notoriamente herbívoro mas estou a ver que será de evitar um cirurgião.

Talvez um Z. veliferum seja o único que não me deixa de pé atrás. Um Acanthurus nem pensar...

----------

